# Radial P&W engines



## ksor (Jul 30, 2007)

I once saw a video with models of this engines - and there was a link to a web-sites with lots of models of radial engines - I CAN*T FIND IT NOW !

Does anybody know where it is ?


----------



## 1Kenny (Jul 30, 2007)

http://www.enginehistory.org/model_engines.htm

This one?


----------



## ksor (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks for the link but    it wasn't the one I was thinking of !

I don't remember anythink but radial engines on the site - no jets - starting with a "simple" one with "only" few cylinders in one "star" and then advancing to this fantastic project:

The first page on the web-site was a picture of a on-going projekt with - as I remember - 8 or 10 "stars" on the same cranck each with 8 or 10 cylinders - an fantastic project !


----------



## jagwinn (Aug 12, 2007)

Hello Ksor!

Here is what you are looking for:

http://barronaviation.com/Default.aspx?tabid=130&pid=0

From 3cyl to 28cyl machined on a 3in1 machine.


----------



## ksor (Aug 13, 2007)

That's it !

Thanks to you !


----------

